# Notes highlight colour



## truckle

Can you help me?

I have:

*Poznámka*

for *Note*.  And I also have:
 
*Barva zvýraznění:*

*Highlight colour*.  So what is the translation for "*Notes highlight colour*:"?

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## Jana337

I don't undestand what *Notes highlight colour *means. The only Google link leads to this thread.


----------



## truckle

I have a printed report and at the top of the report you might see this:

Note:  This is important information

Notes highlight colour

is an option to specify the background colour for this line of text on the report.  It is like putting a highlighter across it on a peice of paper.

That help?


----------



## winpoj

"Barva zvýraznění poznámky" is my best guess.


----------



## truckle

Thank you.


----------



## kusurija

As that were mentioned in other Your thread, I thing it would be better to consult translator proffesional in computing terminology field - as Your questions are specific in that field. Winpoj's translation is pretty good, but I'm not sure if it is optimal variant for this computing terminology. I have no better variant too, but I hope that better variant exists.


----------

